# Paketzustellung während Urlaub, 7-tägige Abholfrist wird nicht ausreichen - was tun?



## MF13 (29. Juni 2017)

*Paketzustellung während Urlaub, 7-tägige Abholfrist wird nicht ausreichen - was tun?*

Ich erwarte Pakete von DHL und DPD, allerdings wurden die Sendungen noch nicht als "versandt" markiert. Da ich nächstes Wochenende für 14 Tage auf Urlaub fahre, mache ich mir Sorgen, dass die Pakete genau dann, nachdem ich weggefahren bin, kommen - wenn der Zusteller das Paket dann im Paketshop abliefert, kann ich es also nicht rechtzeitg, sprich innerhalb der 7 Tage Abholfrist, abholen. Was könnte man hier tun?


----------



## P2063 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Paketzustellung während Urlaub, 7-tägige Abholfrist wird nicht ausreichen - was tun?*

die Post bietet einen Lagerservice für solche Fälle: Lagerservice - Onlineshop der Deutschen Post

ka ob es das auch für andere Dienstleister wie DPD gibt


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Paketzustellung während Urlaub, 7-tägige Abholfrist wird nicht ausreichen - was tun?*

Kommt das Paket aus dem Ausland da du dir Sorgen machst das es innerhalb 8 Tage nicht ankommt?
Weis nicht eventuel sollte es ein F4eund abholen mit. Nur weis ich nicht ob er ne vollmacht oderbso brauch da er es ja für wen anderen holt, auch wenn mir das füen Paket etwas pbertrieben vorkäme. Alternativ eine Paketstelle. Weis den Namen nicht mehr. Weist schonnda wo dein Paket in ein Fach kommt und du es dann abholst. Kann seinbdas bei so langer Zeit dann gebühren anfallen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Paketzustellung während Urlaub, 7-tägige Abholfrist wird nicht ausreichen - was tun?*

Natürlich wird eine Vollmacht benötigt. Ebenso ein Ausweis.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Paketzustellung während Urlaub, 7-tägige Abholfrist wird nicht ausreichen - was tun?*

Ich würde auch einfach einen Freund mit der Vollmacht losschicken, das sollte am unkompliziertesten sein. Ansonsten kannst du ja auch einfach mal bei DHL anrufen, die werden da bestimmt eine Lösung finden


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Paketzustellung während Urlaub, 7-tägige Abholfrist wird nicht ausreichen - was tun?*

Vlt. könnte auch ein freundlicher Nachbar die Pakete entgegennehmen


----------

